# need some angles please



## devonwoody (11 Apr 2014)

A neighbour as asked me to make four flower boxes triangular in shape to fit a plinth and form a star pattern to a font at her church as per drawing below.







Could someone please tell me the angle at the apex to join the two long sides.

the back length I thought could have a flat finish and the two long sides angled to join inside the 12" board.

Making in 10mm mdf and butt jointing all joints with titebond 3


----------



## Elapid (11 Apr 2014)

33.4 degrees


----------



## bugbear (11 Apr 2014)

Elapid":1citxrvf said:


> 33.4 degrees



Seconded. 2 * tan-1(6/20)

BugBear


----------



## devonwoody (11 Apr 2014)

Thanks guys.

do you think titebond will hold, haven't got a nailer.


----------



## Spindle (11 Apr 2014)

Hi

I'm not sure MDF will be suitable if it's liable to get wet.

Regards Mick


----------



## devonwoody (11 Apr 2014)

Spindle":v5bm8alj said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm not sure MDF will be suitable if it's liable to get wet.
> 
> Regards Mick




I think it is only a one off for Easter decoration.


----------



## Inoffthered (15 Apr 2014)

I find this web site helpful for angles etc

http://jansson.us/jcompound.html#pyramid


----------

